# Whose your favourite in Champions League?



## Joker25 (Mar 21, 2022)

??


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

We have a group for football. @Joker25 come and join.

As for this thread now that Man Utd is out i want any team to win that is not English or from not Madrid (real or atletico) to win it.


----------



## Costello (Mar 22, 2022)

I hope not City or Chelsea
hopefully Atletico or Liverpool?


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

Costello said:


> I hope not City or Chelsea
> hopefully Atletico or Liverpool?



LIVERPOOL! 

_Et_ tu, _Brute?_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

Maybe this:







Naahh,not really......


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Maybe this:
> View attachment 302780
> 
> 
> ...



Well you have to be in to win it





Nope not in it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> Well you have to be in to win it
> 
> View attachment 302781
> 
> ...



It was worth a try, wasn't it ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Bayern for the Champ League and Rangers for the Europa


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Bayern for the Champ League and Rangers for the Europa



Rangers has a real chance this year.




yep rangers is in it


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> Rangers has a real chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 302786
> 
> ...


We will easily get past Braga then who knows what could happen after that. If all goes well it will be Rangers vs West Ham in the final which will be an nice easy win for the Gers lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> Rangers has a real chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 302786
> 
> ...



Really ??

Bayern München beats

- Barca 3:0 and 3:0
- Benfica 4:0 and 5:2
- Kiew 5:0 and 2:1

- Salzburg 7:1 and 1:1  <- YESS !! Austrian Team 

Really the Rangers ??


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 22, 2022)

￼￼￼￼ Well defo The hoops for next years tourny......


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> ￼￼￼￼ Well defo The hoops for next years tourny......


Ha really after you became the first ever team to be knocked outta 3 European competitions  this season. You lot couldn't even win Eurovision if you entered it


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 22, 2022)

Not the first actually (I forget who it is) but okay I'll give you that 

If you want to talk about firsts however....... Come round to Paradise and i'll give you a wee hold of ours


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not the first actually (I forget who it is) but okay I'll give you that
> 
> If you want to talk about firsts however....... Come round to Paradise and i'll give you a wee hold of ours


Who then as all I can find is stories saying Celtic are the first.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Who then as all I can find is stories saying Celtic are the first.
> 
> View attachment 302799


You know,Celtic was the First Team who "throw a Bottle"......remember ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> You know,Celtic was the First Team who "throw a Bottle"......remember ?


The youngsters here won't have a clue what you mean but yes they were


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not the first actually (I forget who it is) but okay I'll give you that
> 
> If you want to talk about firsts however....... Come round to Paradise and i'll give you a wee hold of ours



Don't try a quick one. conference league is like two years old including this year.

you can fool @AmandaRose and the lot. you cant bullshit a bull shitter.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 22, 2022)

Okay okay lol I can't find it either but it was definitely said somewhere but I'm probably haverin' lol 

Anyways Europe didn't matter for us this year, more important things to get back wink wink, I was pissed off we even made it to the non league/conference nonsense in the first place. 

@Alexander1970 shut ya face, the bottle was nowhere fucking near him!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> @Alexander1970 shut ya face, the bottle was nowhere fucking near him!


I swear,I could feel the rush of air of this nearby Bottle...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 22, 2022)

If it was an Irn Bru bottle it wasn't me..... "whistles innocently"


----------

